
Programmable Banking Community: OfferZen’s Team Spending Finance App - benjamaan
https://www.offerzen.com/blog/programmable-banking-community-offerzens-team-spending-finance-app
======
benjamaan
Hi I'm the Community Manager for Programmable Banking so AMA

In this Programmable Banking Community demo, OfferZen share how they built a
company card spend tracking system that integrates with to help our Finance
team save time managing company expenses.

I'm super excited about this because it's the first published example of how
Programmable Banking can be used for with Private Banking for Business to
enable companies to build fintech for themselves and their clients.

